# Powershift 1132 pre-sale help



## sixteen2nd (May 4, 2018)

There is a Powershift 1132 for sale near me. Pictures look in good condition, but the seller said "needs carb work, leaks gas". I know that isn't much to go by, but is that a sign of bigger problems? I recently cut my teeth rebuilding the carb on my 1971 Simplicity rototiller, so I have some (but VERY little) experience rebuilding carbs.

My other fear is the added complexity of a gear driven transmission (as opposed to friction wheel). Is there a "lifespan" on the peerless that I should consider? For instance, are they only good for 400 hours then need rebuilds?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Personally I would have no issues grabbing a machine with gas leak / carb issues. I don't have near the experience that some of the folks on this forum do, but I have cleaned and rebuilt a couple dozen OPE carbs. It is straightforward work. I'll leave comments about the transmission to the experts here.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sixteen2nd said:


> There is a Powershift 1132 for sale near me. Pictures look in good condition, but the seller said "needs carb work, leaks gas". I know that isn't much to go by, but is that a sign of bigger problems? I recently cut my teeth rebuilding the carb on my 1971 Simplicity rototiller, so I have some (but VERY little) experience rebuilding carbs.
> 
> My other fear is the added complexity of a gear driven transmission (as opposed to friction wheel). Is there a "lifespan" on the peerless that I should consider? For instance, are they only good for 400 hours then need rebuilds?


* If you should get it I will help with all your questions and other things that may arise.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

without a doubt, one of the all time best blowers. I've got an 1132, three 824's and a 6 24...all are for sale but the 1132. Carbs are a piece of cake...order a new one from ebay. Trannys can be a problem if they sit for years and get rusty inside, but it isn't impossible to dismantle and clean and regrease.....one of our members Sblg43 has a three part video that is priceless on how to do....I've done a half dozen and think I'm starting to get the hang LOL......


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

most carb problems I have had have been easy cleaning out inframe without rebuilding. the leak is probably the O ring around where the bowl seats. the carb would not be a worry.

or if necessary can replace with a chinese carb like mentioned. so far they have worked well for me. 

check out donyboy73 video on you tube on what to look for in a used snowblower.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

cranman said:


> without a doubt, one of the all time best blowers. I've got an 1132, three 824's and a 6 24...all are for sale but the 1132. Carbs are a piece of cake...order a new one from ebay. Trannys can be a problem if they sit for years and get rusty inside, but it isn't impossible to dismantle and clean and regrease.....one of our members Sblg43 has a three part video that is priceless on how to do....I've done a half dozen and think I'm starting to get the hang LOL......


I assume a 1028 ranks fairly high also?


----------

